# R3 vs RS frame price



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

I've heard a few people comment on how the RS frame is basicly the same as the R3 with reguard to weight and stiffness,and that geometry was the only difference.Can someone point out were the $600.00 difference in frame price comes into play?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Weight, and possibly a preference for white paint.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

A different carbon is used too.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

Offhand, I (think that I) recall an explanation that said something about the weaving/layering process of the carbon fibre to be somewhat different from the R3 and resulting in some cost savings. Nonetheless, the performance of the RS is not compromised in comparison to the R3.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's a pretty good description: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/frame/2009-cerv%E9lo-rs-4529.html


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The RS has a much better ride. The R3 is a faster, more performance-oriented ride. ie: very very stiff, not very comfortable.

We sell the RS over the R3 5 to 1. We didn't even order any R3s this year - only RSs.


----------

